# 瞰



## Dopplegeist

There is term called "鳥瞰図" _choukanzu_ referring to top-down viewpoint, like bird looking on a map, would Japanese readers recognize this immediately? How common is this term in Japanese conversation?

I ask because according to JISHO, 瞰 is an uncommon kanji, so for most readers I am not sure if they can recognize it. I would prefer to write 鳥瞰図 as 鳥観図 (_chouganzu_?) but all searches for 瞰 are unique to "looking down upon". Thus being, if if 瞰 is unique with concept, is 鳥観図 more generic meaning?


----------



## Vaan

Dopplegeist said:


> would Japanese readers recognize this immediately?



I think so, if the target readers are Japanese (educated) adults.
鳥観図 is less familiar to me, though I see it once in a while.

If you are being afraid that readers might not be able to 'read' it, you can put Yomigana alongside.
If you are being afraid that some of your readers might not know the meaning of the word, writing 鳥観図 instead of 鳥瞰図 may help them guess its meaning only slightly.

There is a similar word 俯瞰図(Fukanzu), but its level of difficulty is not very different from that of 鳥瞰図。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I can recognize 鳥瞰図 immediately because I learned about maps when I was an elementary or junior-high school student.
However, I can't write it with my own hands.
I can only read it and type it with a word-processor's help. 

If I see just 瞰, maybe I don't know what it means or what it is pronounced. 
I didn't know 鳥観図.

These days, we can choose 鳥瞰ビュー in car navigation systems.


----------



## Dopplegeist

Thank you for response. I including hirigana, but am afraid concept of "bird's-eye view" lost because I would make pun that does not use 鳥, such as just 獅瞰図 or 獅観図. I want to maintain understanding while keep pun to 鳥瞰図.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't think 獅瞰図 works at all.
I don't know your purpose that was written in #4 either.

Anyway, only 鳥瞰図 would work.


----------



## Dopplegeist

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I don't think 獅瞰図 works at all.



it is only example

proper pun is 烏瞰図 _Ukanzu_


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sorry, I really don't understand your intention or your pun at all.

鳥瞰図 is read as chokanzu not ukanzu.
Might it be typo of 鵜瞰図? 

Perhaps I will never understand your intention unless you explain your intention more in detail.
Because my understanding of English is limited.


----------



## Dopplegeist

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 鳥瞰図 is read as chokanzu not ukanzu.



That is point being

烏瞰図 _ukanzu_ means "crow's-eye view", I intend it to be misread as 鳥瞰図 "bird's-eye view" _choukanzu_, because crow is more malevolent entity, bird being neutral. the kana clarifying. however, if reader does not understand 鳥瞰図, the deception of 烏瞰図 is lost.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sorry, 
now I got your point.

I confused 烏（からす・う）with 鳥（とり・ちょう）.
Now I understand your intention to make a pun.
Maybe it works, but maybe not.
Many people just think that it's merely typo of 鳥.
Very few people would recognize that it's your intentional pun, but merely a typo.


----------



## Dopplegeist

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Sorry,
> now I got your point.
> 
> I confused 烏（からす・う）with 鳥（とり・ちょう）.
> Now I understand your intention to make a pun.
> Maybe it works, but maybe not.
> Many people just think that it's merely typo of 鳥.
> Very few people would recognize that it's your intentional pun, but merely a typo.



I see, thank you very much. I changing direction with pun since thinking too obscure for most reader to understand. Again thank you for input!


----------

